

New Route 53 and ELB features: IPv6, Zone Apex, WRR and more - spahl
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2011/05/aws_ipv6.html

======
Terretta
24 May 2011 05:26 AM

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2582733>

Not news now.

